

WiFi can be used to count people with or without electronic gadgets - psybermancer
http://www.ece.ucsb.edu/~ymostofi/HeadCountingWithWiFi

======
skidoo
This is why the concept of free global internet bothers me, as I think it
would up the ante in terms of surveillance.

